# How many stands do you hang?



## buckntruck12 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just wondering how many stands on average ya'll put up in a given hunting season. I've talked to those who put one stand up, and solely hunt out of that for the season. However, I know of folks, like myself, who have upwards of 4 or more stands hung. Currently, I have 4 sets, and have 4 more stands I could put up if needed. I tend to use my climber if the deer change their travel patterns and so forth. 

So ideally, I like having enough stands hung for different wind directions and different times in the season.

What say you?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

we have a couple on travel routes and a couple near food plots to play the wind accordingly


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I dont hunt private land in ohio anymore. So none here, I use a climber. When I did it was maybe two since the started disappearing.

But in Wv On 300 acres my buddy who owns the land and I have 8 plus three ground blinds.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

About 25. I also use a climber and 2 ground blinds.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I have 13 for 4 woods 5-13acre woods


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have 16 up currently, in fence rows/creek bottom on 2 farms that I have permission to hunt, the farms are side by side so one long strech of about 800 acres.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I can think of 11 on a multitude of properties. All are placed in pinch areas or on major travel routes. All but one focused on bow hunting. I have a lightweight climber for wildcard locations.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have 9 stands and 2 blinds in 3 locations that total around 220 acres.
A few of these stands have been in the same place for several years...we use them as "guest" locations and observation areas.  I move some of my stands every year....even if only 30-50 yards one way or another. On occasion we find a perfect "killing tree" and I may hunt the same exact tree for many seasons under the right conditions.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i only have 2 out. I only hang stands when i want to hunt an area that has no climbable trees. I just kinda prefer to have the flexibility of a climber without all the work involved with hanging stands. And i would much rather trim limbs so i can climb the tree.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have 4 stands on 2 differnt farms. plus a couple ground blinds


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 4 up now...and my climber.
need more property access to get more.

Yep, all 4 of mine allow me to hunt different winds as well


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 16 stands up on 6 different properties union co, logan co, Muskingum co. and Guernsey co. I don't think you can have to many stands. I think people make the mistake of hunting the same stands to much as the deer pattern you. I was in a hunting club lease in Muskingum co, and most of the guys hunted 2 stands I had 8 up and always seem to see more deer then the others. but I hunted a different stand on each hunt, and don't give up on a stand to soon have some patience . and I have found 1 killing tree that I hunt year after year. good luck to all


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

My stands are all permanent stands. I just service them and retrim shooting lanes.


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

8 in 100 acres of woods,3 in a 12 acre woods


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All that I have (5) but one. So that means 4 with one held in reserve in case I happen across a great spot to hang a new stand and I don't want to make the racket taking one down and moving it. These are on a 90 acre farm I have permission to hunt, with 3 on travel routes and 1 just off the edge of a corn field. I also have 2 climbers in reserve for emergencies. 

It's nice to have options available so you don't hunt one stand to death. But, more than once, I've found myself wondering if I should be in another stand rather than the one I'm in!


----------



## ronjuan (Jul 11, 2012)

If you have 8 stands I would put them all up. You didn't buy them to store them in the garage. 

On my 50 acre property I have 4 Hang-ons, 2 elevated box blinds, 2 ladder stands and my climber. I also have have a few other stands in places I have permission to hunt.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

20 or so on 5 differnt properties.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mine are up all year, 5 tree stands and 1 elevated shooting house on top of the hill....hard to get me out of it anymore....depends on how many are hunting where I might go, but if i am in the shooting house 2 stands aren't able to be used ....plan on a couple more once the shooting house is done and the scaffold is available....plan on another inside elevated for guest when bad weather hits....but need to get the siding on the shooting house first


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> It's nice to have options available so you don't hunt one stand to death. But, more than once, I've found myself wondering if I should be in another stand rather than the one I'm in!


that has happened to me way too much....sitting in one waiting for the deer and seeing the camera flash going off at the other feeder and stand ....now i am in between for the gun season ....80 yards to one feeder and stand ....60 to the other....with a troff feeder at the shooting house they visit regular especially when no corn in the other feeders


----------

